# Weave Poles



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

In an agility trial, does it matter what side the dog enters the weave poles (from the left/right)?


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Yep - the dog must always enter with the first pole at the left shoulder.


----------



## wolfebergk9 (Oct 11, 2014)

Thanks!


----------

